# Anyone experienced pyelonephritis (kidney infection) during breastfeeding?



## BellaClaudia (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi,
I just started to suspect that I might have it and since I am still nursing
my DD I was wondering if anyone had any experience with it and
pulled through it without stopping b.feeding.

I would like to avoid taking meds at all costs as there seem to be some natural remedies.

I just wonder if they really work.. and how serious it might be and how possibly it might conflict with nursing.

Please do share any experience or source info on the net for
the condition while breastfeeding.

I am so hesitant to go to the doctor because I know that he will immediately
prescribe some antibiotics and like with everything there are alternative ways I am sure.. it is just that our medicine does not really cover that..

I am bit nervouse because if I was not nursing I would probably be more
calm about this.

In case you wonder why do I think this is kidney infection..
I starated having dull pain in my back side.. acompanied by
darker urine after sleeping when and if I rehydrate less and nurse more..
and also I got some periods of incredible frequency in urination
especially after nursing.

Please help with any soruce you might think of that would help me do without meds.

Hugs.


----------



## pazerific (Oct 25, 2006)

i don't have a source for alternative therapies for you, but i would think maybe drinking unsweetened cranberry juice, and lots of water, in addition to eating some raw garlic might help. i wanted to let you know too, i had a kidney infection about 2wks after having dd1. it was bad. i came down with a high fever (like 104) and severe back and abdominal pain within the course of only a couple of hours. we called my MW, and she wanted us to go to the ER immediately since it was late on saturday night. i had to get a shot of abx and follow it up with pills. the doc also gave me diflucan b/c i told him abx always give me a yeast infection. i felt better the next morning, and had no problem bfing dd1.

i know that's not the route you're hoping to take, but i just wanted you to know that even if you do end up needing abx, it might not be such a bad thing.


----------

